# Jobseekers Benefit & Change of Address



## gomoveshift (17 Aug 2009)

I've been claiming JB for the past few months & have recently learned that I'll have to move out of my current address soon as my Landlord wants to sell the house. No particular issue with that as there's plenty of places with similar or lower rent available. 

However, I'm a bit worried that this may cause me problems with JB payments, particularly if I move to an area covered by another local authority, since it'll obviously take me a while to get a proof of address (utility bill in my name, etc) once I move to a new house. 

Can anyone advise me on the best way to approach this, am I likely to lose payments for a while, will I have to reapply to the new SW office where I move to or will it be simple enough?


----------



## Darthvadar (17 Aug 2009)

Hi Gomoveshift (LOVE the name!)...

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your questions, but the Department's number for Jobseekers queries is: 01-7043000... You may get all the information you'll need there... Could be good to get onto it ASAP, but certainly before you move... 

Good luck with the move, and I wish you happiness in your new home...

God bless...

Darth...


----------



## whampiri (17 Aug 2009)

A lease agreement should do. Most offices give you several days to get the documentation together. A utility bill will also do the job, if its in the landlords name, make sure to get his/her permission 1st.


----------



## Celtwytch (18 Aug 2009)

You can transfer your claim to a different Local Office, and there should be no break in payment. JB is paid by the Department of Social and Family Affairs, which covers the entire country - it does not vary from local authority to local authority.  Go to your current office and ask that they transfer your claim to the new office, then go to the new office and register there (probably at the fresh claims desk). Your claim will be transferred on the system, and you will be told where to pick up your payments (depending on the days you do any of this, your payment may already have issued to your current post office).


----------

